# Blade: Wesley Snipes glaubt an vierten Film



## Darkmoon76 (30. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade: Wesley Snipes glaubt an vierten Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade: Wesley Snipes glaubt an vierten Film*


----------



## LOX-TT (30. August 2018)

4. Teil? Ich wusste nichtmal dass es 3 Teile davon gibt, dachte es wären nur 2.


----------



## Traceelord (30. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYDD5Jy_6sQ


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 4. Teil? Ich wusste nichtmal dass es 3 Teile davon gibt, dachte es wären nur 2.



Den dritten muss man auch nicht gesehen haben, der war zum wegrennen.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Den dritten muss man auch nicht gesehen haben, der war zum wegrennen.



ich glaube wenn man den Zweiten weglässt, hat man auch nichts verpasst


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2018)

Ich weiß noch, dass er erste damals indiziert wurde - und im Jahr 2010 eine de-Indizierung abgelehnt wurde. Man sollte es erneut versuchen, heutzutage müsste das an sich kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (30. August 2018)

Mit Snipes in der Hauptrolle ? Das ist doch mal wieder total unausgegoren. Blade muss jung und kraftvoll sein und kein 56 Jähriger, der ev. ganz gut trainiert ist. 

Das ist eben das Los von Action Darstellern. Ich mag die ersten beiden Filme sehr und kann selbst Teil 3 noch etwas abgewinnen, aber bitte keinen 4. Teil der Reihe.

Hier wäre wirklich ein kompletter Neuanfang sinnvoll, wenn überhaupt. Aber wenn ich von Rambo 5 und Indy 5 Plänen lesen schwant mir Übles. 

Lasst die alten Helden ruhen, auch wenn sie es selbst nicht wollen und gebt den Darstellern andere Filme.


----------



## HeavyM (30. August 2018)

Nein nicht noch so ein dummen Superheldenfilm daraus machen. Einfach ein neuer Teil mit Snipes wäre, wenn Marvel das hinbekommt ohne das man Epilepsieanfälle von diesen völlig übertrieben ultraschnellen Schnitten bekommt, schon sehr geil. Einfach den Style vom 1. Teil beibehalten und dezent mit neuer Technik aufwerten.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2018)

Der erste Teil ist einfach nur geil und hat leider nicht den Stellenwert, der ihm zustünde. Den 2. und 3. fand ich auch gut, auch wenn sie nicht mehr diese Aggressivität und politische Unkorrektheit hatten sondern leider ziemliche weichspül Kommerzprodukte. 
Immerhin, zum Glück hat es Blade nicht ganz so hart getroffen wie The Crow, wo der erste Teil Kult ist und der Rest nur Schrott.

Übrigens, Blade fans sollten sich unbedingt die Serie anschauen, die ist extrem gut (auch ohne Snipes). War aber wohl Jahre vor GoT einfach zu brutal und wurde mitendrin eingestellt, leider.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2018)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Mit Snipes in der Hauptrolle ? Das ist doch mal wieder total unausgegoren. Blade muss jung und kraftvoll sein und kein 56 Jähriger, der ev. ganz gut trainiert ist.


 äh, und warum bitte? ^^  Wieso soll man nicht Nachfolgefilme drehen, die quasi das Leben der Actionfigur erzählen und nicht so tun, als sei immer noch das Jahr 1998? 

Man sollte jeden Film für sich bewerten und dann erst urteilen. Wenn im Film natürlich so getan wird, als sei der Held immer noch erst 25, wäre es lächerlich, zB schauen wir immer wieder mal auch neue Steven Seagul-Filme, aber eher zur Belustigung, weil da durch Schnitt verzweifelt der Eindruck erweckt werden soll, er sei noch immer schnell, und als Ehefrau hat er sich dann eine Bulgarin ins Drehbuch schreiben lassen, die seine Enkelin sein könnte...   Aber wenn die Rolle zum Alter passt: wieso denn nicht? Es darf natürlich kein billiger "und NOCH ein Blade..." werden, aber das hat ja rein gar nichts damit zu tun, wer die Rolle am Ende spielt.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> äh, und warum bitte? ^^  Wieso soll man nicht Nachfolgefilme drehen, die quasi das Leben der Actionfigur erzählen und nicht so tun, als sei immer noch das Jahr 1998?
> 
> Man sollte jeden Film für sich bewerten und dann erst urteilen. Wenn im Film natürlich so getan wird, als sei der Held immer noch erst 25, wäre es lächerlich,



Blade ist ein nicht alternder praktisch unsterblicher Vampir, natürlich wäre es albern Snipes das weiter drehen zu lassen. Das einzige was geht ist eigentlich ein Reboot oder eine Fortsetzung mit neuem Darsteller und Snipes dann mit Cameo Auftritt. 

Klar kann man bei einem Indiana Jones einfach in der Handlung 30 Jahre in die Zukunft springen um das Alter des Schauspielers und der Filme synchron zu halten. Bei Blade geht das aber eben nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Blade ist ein nicht alternder praktisch unsterblicher Vampir


 bist du sicher, dass er nicht altert? Er ist ja eben kein "normaler" Vampir, sondern ein Mensch-Vampir-Hybrid. 

Wenn Du ganz sicher bist, dann wäre es natürlich Quatsch, ihn die Rolle spielen zu lassen. Aber trotzdem ist es auch Unsinn zu sagen, dass dies allgemein das Los von Actionhelden sei, wie es der ehemalige Gamestarleser schrieb und was ja an sich mein Punkt war


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass er nicht altert? Er ist ja eben kein "normaler" Vampir, sondern ein Mensch-Vampir-Hybrid.
> 
> Wenn Du ganz sicher bist, dann wäre es natürlich Quatsch, ihn die Rolle spielen zu lassen. Aber trotzdem ist es auch Unsinn zu sagen, dass dies allgemein das Los von Actionhelden sei, wie es der ehemalige Gamestarleser schrieb und was ja an sich mein Punkt war


Er altert deutlich langsamer, eben weil er ja halb Vampir ist. Von daher würde es nur Sinn machen, wenn man zeitlich in die Zukunft springen würde, um die Alterung zu erklären,


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Er altert deutlich langsamer, eben weil er ja halb Vampir ist. Von daher würde es nur Sinn machen, wenn man zeitlich in die Zukunft springen würde, um die Alterung zu erklären,


 Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen. Wenn der Film also in 2364 spielt, ist alles in Butter


----------



## HeavyM (31. August 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Er altert deutlich langsamer, eben weil er ja halb Vampir ist. Von daher würde es nur Sinn machen, wenn man zeitlich in die Zukunft springen würde, um die Alterung zu erklären,



Jaaaa Blade in der Zukunft im Cyberpunk Universum. Würd passen und wär cool.


----------



## Javata (31. August 2018)

Ich finde nicht das Herr Snipes so deutlich geältert ist, also rein optisch, dass normales Make-Up und die üblichen Filter im Film das nicht überdecken würden. Guckt man sich zB die Underworld-Reihe an, wirklich älter sieht Kate Beckinsale nicht aus im Laufe der Zeit. Auf Paparazzi-Fotos ist das vll anders^^


----------



## hawkytonk (31. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass er nicht altert? Er ist ja eben kein "normaler" Vampir, sondern ein Mensch-Vampir-Hybrid.
> 
> Wenn Du ganz sicher bist, dann wäre es natürlich Quatsch, ihn die Rolle spielen zu lassen. Aber trotzdem ist es auch Unsinn zu sagen, dass dies allgemein das Los von Actionhelden sei, wie es der ehemalige Gamestarleser schrieb und was ja an sich mein Punkt war


Zitat/sinngemäß aus Blade 1: "Blade hat die Stärke und Fähigkeiten eines Vampir, aber er altert wie ein Mensch. Und ihm macht auch Sonnenlicht nichts aus, wie einem Mensch." - Zur Frage, ob Blade altert.  
Wie es mit Blade (seinem Altern/nicht Altern) im Comic aussieht/aussah, weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## batesvsronin (31. August 2018)

Also der dritte Teil soll ja, unter anderem, so mies sein, weil sie die hälfte des Filmes ohne Snipes drehen mussten. Ist halt die Frage, dass wenn der sich damals am Set so daneben benommen hat (man muss sich nur Interviews mit Patton Oswald reinziehen), er nochmal eine Chance bekommt Blade zu verkörpern.


----------



## AdamJenson (31. August 2018)

Wesley Sjpes der alte Mann brauch einfach wieder etwas mehr Geld. Mehr wirds nicht sein............


----------



## Kartamus (31. August 2018)

Anstatt sich ein bisschen zu freuen wird wieder nur gemeckert und gemosert. Alle sind plötzlich Fachleute für Franchises, Vermögensverhältnisse, Psychologie etc. Hauptsache direkt alles schlecht machen. Willkommen in Deutschland.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Anstatt sich ein bisschen zu freuen wird wieder nur gemeckert und gemosert. Alle sind plötzlich Fachleute für Franchises, Vermögensverhältnisse, Psychologie etc. Hauptsache direkt alles schlecht machen. Willkommen in Deutschland.



Hat mit Deutschland nichts zu tun, schaue dir mal Social Media Kanäle anderer Länder an. Insbesondere die Amis, dagegen sind die Deutschen sehr, sehr harmlos.



Javata schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das Herr Snipes so deutlich geältert ist, also rein optisch, dass normales Make-Up und die üblichen Filter im Film das nicht überdecken würden. Guckt man sich zB die Underworld-Reihe an, wirklich älter sieht Kate Beckinsale nicht aus im Laufe der Zeit. Auf Paparazzi-Fotos ist das vll anders^^


Die Underworld Reihe ist aber viel neuer, und Kate Backinsale sieht immer noch sehr gut aus und ist erheblich jünger als Snipes.



hawkytonk schrieb:


> Zitat/sinngemäß aus Blade 1: "Blade hat die Stärke und Fähigkeiten eines Vampir, aber er altert wie ein Mensch. Und ihm macht auch Sonnenlicht nichts aus, wie einem Mensch." - Zur Frage, ob Blade altert.
> Wie es mit Blade (seinem Altern/nicht Altern) im Comic aussieht/aussah, weiss ich nicht mehr.


Laut Wikipedia ist er 1929 geboren und altert, aber erheblich langsamer als ein Mensch.

Also ja, man könnte gut einen Blade Film machen, der in der Zukunft spielt.


----------



## Frullo (31. August 2018)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Wesley Sjpes der alte Mann brauch einfach wieder etwas mehr Geld. Mehr wirds nicht sein............



Nachdem er wegen Steuerhinterziehung 2 Jahre lang im Knast gesessen hat, ist dies durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen!


----------



## Spiritogre (31. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nachdem er wegen Steuerhinterziehung 2 Jahre lang im Knast gesessen hat, ist dies durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen!



Ähm, der ist aber schon fünf Jahre wieder draußen und hat seither in vier Filmen und einer TV Serie mitgespielt. Und hat laut imdb drei weitere Filme in der Mache.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nachdem er wegen Steuerhinterziehung 2 Jahre lang im Knast gesessen hat, ist dies durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen!


 Er könnte auch CS:GO- oder Cod- oder Battlefield-Profispieler werden und seine besten Kills dann hochladen auf seinen Let'sPlay-Channel mit dem Namen "Wesley snipes!"  


Ohne Witz: bei CoD kann man sich ja Klassen zusammenstellen und einen Namen dafür vergeben, und meine Sniperklasse nenne ich schon seit zig Jahren einfach "Wesley" …  und die Klasse mit leichtem Maschinengewehr nenn ich "Bacon" seit diesem Video bzw. dem Spruch am Ende davon... 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaZGaJrd3x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## psylon (1. September 2018)

alle Teile waren richtig gut, ich hoffe die kommen in den Kino erst und nicht als Blueray reihe dan wirds ein FLOP aber wen die in den Kino kommen wirds glaub ich direkt auf die 1 landen xD wegend en Kultstatus


----------

